# Refresh on Page Load



## kamikazeGT (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm currently making a site where I post journal entries and pictures. I want to insert some type of code that will make it so the page refresh when it first loads and then doesn't refresh any more. This way visitors don't have to manually refresh the page.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

Meta Refresh Tag


----------



## kamikazeGT (Aug 17, 2005)

The problem with those is the page will refresh like every 10 seconds or whatever. I want the page to load, refresh, and then just do nothing. :sayyes:


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi Kamikaze,

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0,0.01;url="http://www.yourdomainaddress.com">

Try that. The first 0 in 0,00.1 should stop it from calling a refresh from what I can gather.

Cheers

Liam


----------



## kamikazeGT (Aug 17, 2005)

It looks like it would work great. However, when I put it in the page and then test it out and it goes to load/refresh the page and I get a 404 error saying The requested URL /hunterz/0.01;url= was not found on this server. I put the address of the page where the your domain address was.


----------



## E-Liam (Jan 1, 2004)

Hi,

<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3600;url="http://www.yourdomainaddress.com">

This will refresh the page once every hour. Not perfect, but if no-one is going on there for more more than an hour at a time, then it'll be fine.

Cheers

Liam


----------

